# need help asap plz



## altimadrivr (Sep 13, 2012)

i just bought new axles for my 98 altima and forgot to get ball joint so when i went to put the ball joints in i took off the suspension and brake caliber leaving the axle on the hub after pressing the old out and the new in i realized my cv joints had came aprt and slide out of the boot and will not go back together how do i fix this or am i screwed


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can't get it back in, I would think you need to remove the clamp on the boot and open up the CV joint to see what's going on, then reassemble it and install a new clamp and/or CV grease, as needed.


----------

